# Need help making inserts for templates



## patmine (Nov 7, 2009)

I am having a problem wrapping my head around the idea that I can use bushings to make inserts that perfectly fit inside a shape or template. Sometimes they will need to have a very small gap between the two materials and other times the gap will need to accommodate the thickness of the material I will be using to cover the pieces with. Any help or a tutorial will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

The link below may help you get your head around it..

Router Inlay Basics, by Brian Havens


=========



patmine said:


> I am having a problem wrapping my head around the idea that I can use bushings to make inserts that perfectly fit inside a shape or template. Sometimes they will need to have a very small gap between the two materials and other times the gap will need to accommodate the thickness of the material I will be using to cover the pieces with. Any help or a tutorial will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## patmine (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you sir, that was a nice video. I wish that it wa a little more in depth. What about taking into accont material thickness if you wanted to have the insert wrapped in another type of material to give it more of a contrast. or even having both pieces covered in a type of material. Do the bushings offer that much flexibility? What are the increments of size between each of the bushings? Currently i have been using a rabbit bit for making my inserts. And now i am wanting to use the bushings to compare which will be faster and more precise int he long run. Thanks you for your help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

You are welcome. once you get your head around how they work you can make your own set of offset rings that will open a new door to using the guides you have., the rings will let you make your pattern(templates) bigger or smaller very easy.

see the rings below.
===
Just a note you are not stuck with using the SMALL 1/8" router bit.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208

http://store.workshopsupply.com/cat....html?osCsid=2f7e5b82b7b08ce6e540e1b2c628cbfc

=======





patmine said:


> Thank you sir, that was a nice video. I wish that it wa a little more in depth. What about taking into accont material thickness if you wanted to have the insert wrapped in another type of material to give it more of a contrast. or even having both pieces covered in a type of material. Do the bushings offer that much flexibility? What are the increments of size between each of the bushings? Currently i have been using a rabbit bit for making my inserts. And now i am wanting to use the bushings to compare which will be faster and more precise int he long run. Thanks you for your help.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The use of guides and bushes is a great way of making jigs and inserts. Once you have puzzled things out, you are away. I use a Hegner scroll saw to make most of the templates. A couple of pics of an oval guitar soundhole included.


----------

